# 1996 Dodge Dakota - Help! What plow do I get?



## budandbeans (Oct 8, 2004)

I have a 96 Dakota 4x4. I'm looking at a 90" Meyers (used). I'm not sure if it's too heavy for my truck. Any advice or thoughts would be appreciated greatly. Would you recommend any other type/size of plow for my truck? I am planning on using a plow on my driveway only.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

I would go with something smaller on a Dakota. Dodge's are known for week front ends. I would look at a Fisher Homesteader or LD.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I run a 6.5 on mine 90 inches is what 7.0 7.5 is that the ez mount. are you maybe intrested in selling it i should have put a 7.0 atleast


----------



## budandbeans (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't know if it's an EZ Mount or not. I haven't put it on my truck yet. I'm thinking of trying to get a smaller plow b/c I'm worried it will make the front end of my truck sag.


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

I have a friend who runs a western lsx which is 7 ft 2" and a 25 inch high mouldboard on thier Dakota. Its never had a problem with the weight. Timbrens gave it even a better stance but it really didn't need it. Look at your options out their. Blizzard, snoway, western or even the fisher LD series or Meyers if its weight is equivilant to the above state would be a good fit for your truck. :salute:


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Look for a plow in the 350-380 lb. range.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

that would be a meyer or sport western then


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> that would be a meyer or sport western then


 or a blizzard 680 or 720


----------



## budandbeans (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks very much for your advice. I have a used plow that I'm thinking of buying. I haven't yet and don't know if it's a good idea. I'm told it works just fine, but have no way to judge prior to purchasing. Do you think I'm wasting my time with a used plow? Or should I go with a cheaper, new plow? I'm only going to use this on my driveway, but I will probably move this plow to different trucks over the years.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with used plows, you just need to either find one that comes with the right mount for your truck or be willing to purchase a new mount. The used plow process can go 2 ways: really easy (or lucky) or a royal PITA, with mounts and wiring. Unfortunately there are no really cheap new plows, you can find them a little cheaper from place to place but for a brand new plow installed expect to pay $2,600 at the very least, even prices that low are very rare.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

You'll be quite happy running a BLIZZARD 680 or 720. Used plows are fine if they came off the same vehicle. Undercarriages and wiring could get pretty pricey. Used plows have their place. Go with a BLIZZARD. :waving:


----------

